# MirrOlure 17MR/C17MR



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I know these lures rank very high among anglers in this region. They certainly are among my favorites. L&S Bait Company/MirrOlure boasts about the "high pitch fish calling rattles" these, and some of their other lures produce. Well, I have about 6 slightly used 17MR in my tackle bag that no longer rattle. I opened a new C17MR Red model yesterday afternoon and slung it a few times from my dock. After about a dozen casts, the lure no longer rattled. I have other MirrOlure (not 17s) that are older and more used that continue to rattle but my 17s seem to lose that rattle very quickly. On some clear lures that I can see inside, it seems the small, round (plastic?) rattlers are sticking to the inside of the lure as if it has become damp. I allowed one to lay in the sun all day to see if it would "dry out" and begin rattling again. Nothing. 

Is anyone else experiencing this??? And, BTW, I purchase these lures at Academy, Dick's, Walmart, and Bass Pro.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Had it happen to many and some that just won't swim right no matter what you do. I just dicard em and buy another because they are one of my go to trout lures. I wonder if the company would do anything about it if you sent em a nice letter and all your defective lures?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I've sent L&S Bait/MirrOlure a communication to see what they have to say...


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Ive never expreienced this. All mine rattle just the way they were new. Hope you can get it resolved. Either way post the results.


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

After reading this I checked my mirror dines and 6 of the nine I own don't rattle. I have noticed they have not been as effective and I wonder if this is the reason. The three that still rattle are new air almost new. I have sent a message to the company as well. let's hope they respond.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

After exchanging some email traffic w/ MirrOlure, h/w their response:

Return bad lures to:

L&S Bait Co.
Attn: Mike Tennian
1415 East Bay Dr.
Largo, FL 33771

They cover the postage by providing an extra lure with the return of the replacement lures. A little extra work but beats throwing away $7, slightly used, lures!!!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

This is an interesting thread. I've never checked my mirrodines to see if they rattle. I know that I've caught less fish on them this year than any other year that I can remember. Maybe it's because they no longer rattle.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Checked mine too. Not rattling.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

THANKS DUDE! Checked mine too. looking for a box to mail them back.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for this post. I too have noticed that the bite has slowed significantly on my Mirrodines. Sure enough, my main one has quit rattling!

Also, I did a test this morning. 10 casts on one that didn't rattle - 0 bites. 10 casts on one that rattled, 5 trout. I made all 10 casts between the same 2 docks and both were the same color.

So, I'd say that the rattle definitely makes a difference.

I'm going to send the dead ones back too.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

60hertz: That's what I call a real (productive) TEST. Heck, I wish I knew where those 2 docks were - I'd be TESTING a whole lot of 17MRs. 

I've already sent a half dozen, slightly used back. 

Thx for the info on the test. Kinda proves the "high pitch" rattle really has an impact...


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw some big blow ups on a bait school that was holding between two docks on the Escambia side of the bay system. 

Eased into the area and anchored up.

They were all schoolie trout, maybe a 2 were keepers?


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

60hertz said:


> I saw some big blow ups on a bait school that was holding between two docks on the Escambia side of the bay system.
> 
> Eased into the area and anchored up.
> 
> They were all schoolie trout, maybe a 2 were keepers?


Interesting that the lure without the rattle produced no fish in that scenario. That says something IMO, because IME fish in that scenario bite just about anything that moves.


----------

